# mousedev in kernel 2.6

## BodOrange

I am having great trouble building mousedev as a module.  No matter how I configure my kernel, mousedev always ends up as built-in, I cannot get the option to build as a module in menuconfig no matter what.  This, I am guessing is why I cannot get my usb mouse going.  I never had any problems in 2.4 and can only put it down to module load order i.e loading mousedev after uhci-hcd, hid, input.

I have searched the forums and there seems some confusion over this.  neither gpm nor X work.  X locks up in fact.  I can not cat /dev/input/mice, though the node exists.  I put it down to mousedev not existing as a module.

Any help appreciated, thanks.

----------

## BodOrange

If I attempt to rmmod the modules (in reverse order), then any rmmod or lsmod will not return.  I cannot kill the the process and killing the parent shell leaves those processes hanging.  Any subsequent lsmod does not return either.  I'm using vanilla 2.6.1-rc1 and uhci-hcd which is the recommended usb driver for VIA chipsets.  I can not seem to config the kernel to build the input or mousedev as modules under 2.6.  I have an abit kt7r mobo and M$ optical mouse.  I'd appreciate any advice on how to configure the kernel so that the mousedev is built as a module as I am sure this will solve my probs.

----------

## BodOrange

Kind of embaressing, but by obsession with mousedev was a red herring.  I had the usbfs -> /proc/bus/usb mount commented out in my fstab.  I can't remember why or when I did that.  Where's the red faced emoticon gone   :Laughing: 

----------

